# Dingle's Shrimp Parm. w/Qview



## pineywoods (Jun 24, 2008)

Well Dingle's recipe looked so good I had to try it Thanks Dingle
Shrimp ready to got into smoker

Shrimp off smoker 

Shrimp with spag sauce and cheese ready to go back into smoker

After cheese melted coming out

Plated with noodles underneath


I did heat the spag scauce on the stove before putting it over the shrimp as I knew it wouldn't take long to melt the cheese.
It came out good and was a hit with the family


----------



## abelman (Jun 24, 2008)

Jerry, you going to let us in on the secret


----------



## seboke (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey Jerry, the pic seems a bit small....


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 24, 2008)

Piney, it looks awesome!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dang, I have got to make that!


----------



## seboke (Jun 24, 2008)

There it is!  Looks STOOOOOOOOOOPID good!!!!


----------



## abelman (Jun 24, 2008)

Now, I can see clearly now, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks real good, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  where do I find this recipe


----------



## seboke (Jun 24, 2008)

A little shrimp pickin' this weekend Patty?


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm sure ready for one...


----------



## seboke (Jun 24, 2008)

You stock the pond every year right?  how long till you can harvest some *almost* big enough to eat?


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 24, 2008)

Don't know what happened the first time hit the wrong button or something ya'll know I'm all thumbs when it comes to typing with two fingers 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  But think I got it fixed. Patty you need to get some of those shrimp outta that pond and try it you won't be disappointed


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 24, 2008)

In about three months after I stock. I just restocked the end of May.

For some reason I'm ready for a good old shrimp/crawdad boil party. Might have to have one.

I'd love to try DINGLE's recipe....looks sooooo gooood...


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey Piney, i think ur jus showing off now.  Great looking food.  My mouth is a waterin'.  Us lazy smokers can't take it.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 25, 2008)

I hadn't checked out Dingle's post ... Jerry - thanks for bringing this recipe to light! Looks like an easy one that I can make for my sister-that's-turned-vegetarian 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Great looking qvue and instructions. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pduke216 (Jun 25, 2008)

Piney, how did you prepare the shrimp, what kind of smoke, and how long in the smoker. Looks awsome!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 25, 2008)

I am so jealous! Can I come? 
I want a crawdad so bad since I had em in Texas in March....they are such little jewels...I am going back next year to Houston and you bet I am eating as many of those babies as I can!  you grow em? you are so my heroine!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 25, 2008)

De headed, peeled, deveined, and pulled the tail off drained them good then into the pan put in a little garlic and parsley flakes and into the smoker. I let it go for about 10 minutes then stirred them around with a spoon and closed it back up then repeated every 10 minutes it took about 30 minutes and the shrimp turned nice and pink which is the best way I know to tell they are done. I used 41-50 count shrimp and smoked 3 lbs after cleaning. While the shrimp was in the smoker I had the sauce warming on the stove. When the shrimp came off the smoker the first time I put the Ragu Parmesan & Romano 2 lb 13 oz jar of sauce in and used 3ea 8 oz bags of 4 blend cheese to top it off. I had put the water for the noodles on and waited for it to boil before I put the shrimp back into the smoker. Pulled the shrimp when the cheese melted but still had to wait about 5 minutes for the noodles to finish.
This was the first time I've ever bought sauce I'm sure theres better out there the wife usually makes ours but I sprung this on her to fast.
I used hickory chips and let them smoke good before putting shrimp in. It doesn't take in allot of smoke in the little time it has. 
There was enough shrimp to feed 4 adults (2 eat allot) and 2 young children with enough left for about 2 more servings which the son in law already claimed for lunch tomorrow.

Sorry this was so long but you asked


----------



## pduke216 (Jun 25, 2008)

Awsome! Thanks for your time Piney!


----------



## dingle (Jun 25, 2008)

Cant believe I missed this thread! Nice job Piney. Really nothin to it huh? But the reward is oh so good. BTW that pile of shrimp you made would only feed two at my house!

Cowgirl if you are reading, you wont be disappointed!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 25, 2008)

DINGLE, it's funny that you brought this thread up....I have a batch of DINGLE shrimp in the smoker right now!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Can't wait to try it!


----------



## abelman (Jun 25, 2008)

Dingle, can you post a consolidated recipe? I'd love to try it. If not, I understand. Thx


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 25, 2008)

Everybody to Patty's house SHRIMP PARTY


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks BBQ.
The crawdads grow in the wild around here...I just have to catch em.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 25, 2008)

Come on over!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 25, 2008)

Careful Patty theres a bunch of guys just waiting for that invitation and all that fine cooking we keep seeing and we may never leave


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 25, 2008)

lol...I aint' skeered.......ok maybe a little.


----------



## dingle (Jun 25, 2008)

Abelman-consolidated recipe....shrimp peeled, deveined, seasoned and smoked for approx 30min, canned mater sauce and lotsa cheese. Basck in smoker til cheese melts. Enjoy! 

Cowgirl, never would have known about this thread if Piney didnt pm me and tell me he tried it. Hope you love it!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 25, 2008)

I've been checking out all of your shimp posts today DINGLE so I could give it a try.
I bet I DO love it!  I'll take pictures for ya.


----------



## abelman (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks, I'll piece it together. Thanks to Piney as well


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 25, 2008)

Just be prepared its quick with all the stuff that we smoke that takes hours this one is very fast.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Now that's worth coming home to! Congrats on a great smoke.


----------



## abelman (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, I think I got it, the pics and your explanation on page 2 give me enough info to do this. Thanks again. Shrimp can be hard as they are fast so I appreciate the reminder. Don't want a piece of rubber on the dinner table.


----------

